# Bumpers



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

Right now in the Bargin cave of Cabelas they have 3 packs of lucky dog bumpers for $8.88 for the 2in white bumpers and $10.88 for the 2in orange bumpers and have the 3in orange and white bumpers for $11.88 these are the 3 packs with no ropes that is about the cheapest i have ever seen these bumpers.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> Right now in the Bargin cave of Cabelas they have 3 packs of lucky dog bumpers for $8.88 for the 2in white bumpers and $10.88 for the 2in orange bumpers and have the 3in orange and white bumpers for $11.88 these are the 3 packs with no ropes that is about the cheapest i have ever seen these bumpers.


Yep, those are good prices. And Lucky Dog makes pretty good stuff.
It takes a bunch of bumpers for pile work, especially the double T, so this may be a good time to stock up.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks, B! I just lost a drowning bumper at the pond yesterday. Ordered a lot...I need to hide them in a really good place, my dogs race out and find them everywhere I hide them and run off with them....Proof even sneaks into the car and grabs them...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I just got 30 bumpers for $89 at gundogsupply.com. They come with the ropes. 10 white, ten orange and ten white and black.


----------

